# Draft winners/losers



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Winners:
Thunder... Presti at it again, good move to get Aldrich, got Pleiss (the guy they wanted all along) and a future Clippers 1st rounder is always good..

Kings... Cousins is a great pick next to Tyreke Evans and Hassan Whiteside is excellent in the 2nd round

Spurs... Always find a sleeper, they get James Anderson who should be a great fit in that offense and will learn to play D practicing with the San Antonio.

Raptors... Ed Davis was a good pick at 13 and a nice addition at 50 with Alabi


LOSERS:
Jazz... Gordon Hayward was a reach and I just dont have much confidence that he will become better than some of the other guys that were picked behind him

Pacers... I just have a bad feeling about the Paul George pick, not sure how he will pan out.

Wolves... Trade Luke Babbitt and Gomes for another average swingman, drafted Trevor Booker with more talented big men still on the board, and even Wes Johnson was a bit of reach with Cousins still on the board.

Celtics... I dont dislike Avery Bradley but there was better choices out there for this team at that point of the draft. Just dont see Bradley making much of an impact on this team especially if Tony Allen returns.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Blazers get Babbitt and Armon Johnson. Great draft to me. Simply because those guys allow them to package someone and get a legit third scorer. 

Also San Antonio gets Anderson and Richards.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

We won't really have a true answer to this until free agency over, since a lot of teams were just trying to clear space by trading their picks.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Thunder's getting Cole Aldrich and some outside shooting (Cook and Peterson) really sticks out to me.

Don't forget that this team couldn't shoot at all last year. Daequan and MoPete will help a little with that - moreso Daequan.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

No Knicks mention as losers? LOL


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Celtics ****ed up big time.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> Blazers get Babbitt and Armon Johnson. Great draft to me. Simply because those guys allow them to package someone and get a legit third scorer.
> 
> Also San Antonio gets Anderson and Richards.


The reason I didnt list Blazers as one of the winners is because they fired Pritchard, not sure how they will do w/o him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Knicks are just so damn funny, it's too hilarious.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I also love what the Lakers did. The Lakers got two guys who sure up needs. Someone with athleticism on the wing (Ebanks) who can defend and a real live undersized PF banger ala Big Baby (Caracter).


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Big Winners
Kings
Thunder

Winners
Clippers
Raptors
Magic

Losers
Timberwolves
Pacers

Big Losers
Celtics
Knicks


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh and Utah man this draft might have netted them no guys who can be in the rotation. Sad.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Knicks are in trouble. With the space that Miami and Chicago has cleared there is very little reason Lebron would pick NY over the Bulls w/ another max player or Miami with Wade and another max player. Which makes their draft that much worse... those guys might be ok if playing with a guy like Lebron but doesn't look like that is going to happen.

Rautins should find a home in the NBA. Dude is a major lights out shooter. Should be able to be as good as Redick or Korver.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Clippers got great value in all of their picks (minus the Bledsoe pick in hindsight), I'll give them that. Not sure the players they drafted mesh will with the roster that they have, though.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

JNice said:


> Knicks are in trouble. With the space that Miami and Chicago has cleared there is very little reason Lebron would pick NY over the Bulls w/ another max player or Miami with Wade and another max player. Which makes their draft that much worse... those guys might be ok if playing with a guy like Lebron but doesn't look like that is going to happen.
> 
> Rautins should find a home in the NBA. Dude is a major lights out shooter. Should be able to be as good as Redick or Korver.


I will agree that Rautins will be an NBA player, but let's be serious. They picked him entirely too early. He probably would have gone undrafted, and if you're Andy Rautins and you could sign anywhere...you'd probably sign with the Knicks anyways just because you know you'd get a chance to showcase your acute skillset in a system that would really highlight the strongest parts of your game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

GregOden said:


> I will agree that Rautins will be an NBA player, but let's be serious. They picked him entirely too early. He probably would have gone undrafted, and if you're Andy Rautins and you could sign anywhere...you'd probably sign with the Knicks anyways just because you know you'd get a chance to showcase your acute skillset in a system that would really highlight the strongest parts of your game.



Maybe but most of the guys taken in the second round are generally overrated. If guys like Willie Warren drop so far there are probably pretty damned good reasons. Maybe they took Rautins early but then again a majority of those guys taken after him or that were still available probably won't be anywhere near the NBA within 2yrs. So if you've got a chance to grab a guy who you think can probably be a productive bench player on the roster, why not... 

Now Landry Fields, I have no idea... Rautins I know of but Fields I don't. I don't follow as closely as I used to.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Raitins is going to be a niche player at best, don't over-hype yourself.

Willie Warren could have been a pretty good fit in NY, a much more useful player than Rautins or Fields.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So Kahn says he wants to be a running team but he hires Rambis to be the coach and run the triangle.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

im warming up slightly to the fact that the hornets turned the 11th and mo petes 6.5 million into brackins and pondexter, mainly because this will give them the chance to sign an MLE player and go into the season with 3 new faces. That flexibility wouldn't have been possible if they held onto petersons contract, so I'm just gonna assume this is the first of moves with a domino effect. Gotta be positive! The two most active teams thunder/portland appear to have won out the night so far, jazz and the celtics really set themselves up to fail imo.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

GregOden said:


> Raitins is going to be a niche player at best, don't over-hype yourself.
> 
> Willie Warren could have been a pretty good fit in NY, a much more useful player than Rautins or Fields.


I'm not saying he'll be any more than that... but if 2yrs from now he's on a roster and Warren is not... Warren might make himself a player but I don't see him as being assured at all of even making a roster.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> So Kahn says he wants to be a running team but he hires Rambis to be the coach and run the triangle.


just heard that too...ehhhhh????


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kahn seems in over his head in this position.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

JNice said:


> I'm not saying he'll be any more than that... but if 2yrs from now he's on a roster and Warren is not... Warren might make himself a player but I don't see him as being assured at all of even making a roster.


I'm pretty drunk and kind of stoned right now, so I'm going to phrase this the right way so I can get as clear an answer as possible.

Two years from now, are you trying to say that Rautins will be in the NBA and Willie Warren might not be?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

GregOden said:


> I'm pretty drunk and kind of stoned right now, so I'm going to phrase this the right way so I can get as clear an answer as possible.
> 
> Two years from now, are you trying to say that Rautins will be in the NBA and Willie Warren might not be?


Rautins is the son (Leo Rautins) of someone in the NBA. There's a good chance he has a long-term NBA career, simply because he knows how the game works.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Kahn seems in over his head in this position.


He just seems like he's trying too hard..and hates the criticism he's catching. Which we all know in the league, if you can't take the heat gtfo the kitchen.

That was an awky ass exchange b/w Kenny and him. :laugh:


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

HKF said:


> Rautins is the some of someone in the NBA. There's a good chance he has a long-term NBA career, simply because he knows how the game works.


I don't 100% disagree with that, Rautins has a pretty good basketball IQ and a definite NBA talent. That doesn't change my question. Some people seriously don't think Willie Warren will be in the NBA in two years?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> im warming up slightly to the fact that the hornets turned the 11th and mo petes 6.5 million into brackins and pondexter, mainly because this will give them the chance to sign an MLE player and go into the season with 3 new faces. That flexibility wouldn't have been possible if they held onto petersons contract, so I'm just gonna assume this is the first of moves with a domino effect. Gotta be positive! The two most active teams thunder/portland appear to have won out the night so far, jazz and the celtics really set themselves up to fail imo.


Way to stay positive, man. :laugh: 

In all seriousness, i like the Brackins pick tho. If all falls right for them he can be insurance for a possible David West move (at a cheaper price). The dude has real skills at his size, and kinda got dogged for getting doubled and triple teamed all year... 

I'm not sold on Pondexter, because i think he's gonna have some problems at the full-time NBA 3 position, plus the fact that i don't think he can shoot...but who knows with him, he has some potential.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It depends. Better players than Warren haven't survived. Being a second round pick is a crapshoot and he was also drafted by NBA purgatory, the Clippers. I like Warren a lot, but the Clippers man.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

GregOden said:


> I don't 100% disagree with that, Rautins has a pretty good basketball IQ and a definite NBA talent. That doesn't change my question. Some people seriously don't think Willie Warren will be in the NBA in two years?


not everyone has ants in the pants for WW like you GO...:nah:

:laugh: man, i'm definitely nowhere near the fan you are of him, and i was screaming for the Heat to draft him so late. We dropped the ball on that one. IMO.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> It depends. Better players than Warren haven't survived. Being a second round pick is a crapshoot and he was also drafted by NBA purgatory, the Clippers. *I like Warren a lot, but the Clippers man.*


....that sounds like the death stroke to me.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

HKF said:


> It depends. Better players than Warren haven't survived. Being a second round pick is a crapshoot and he was also drafted by NBA purgatory, the Clippers. I like Warren a lot, but the Clippers man.


It sucks, I've been so outspoken about my love for Warren, but it's hard to see him thriving on the Clippers. Especially considering they bought Bledsoe and already have Eric Gordon on the roster (and they are the Clippers...). Gordon is too small to guard 2 guards but doesn't have the handles or vision to play PG. Bledsoe will eventually play PG in the NBA (not sure how he develops, but he's _definitely_ not a SG). I guess best case scenario for Warren is to be their first guard off the bench (at first, maybe eventualy he wins the starting PG spot after Davis leaves and just guards 2's his entire career) who scores enough to get himself some playing time. Maybe at some point he forces a trade (either he gets traded, Bledsoe gets traded, maybe Gordon, or Davis gets moved).

Either way, I'm really disappointed about how far and where Warren fell. Still don't think there's any chance he's out of the league in 2 years.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The best thing going in Warren's favor is that Blake Griffin is on the team. Seriously. He has talent, but he's going to have to earn his way onto the roster.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I do not think he'll have a hard time finding a roster space. I hope to god the Clippers are stupid enough to cut him, but I guarantee he's on a roster by the start of the season.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

As a Heat fan, I'm happy with the draft. Didn't like Pittman, but felt we really had good selections with Jarvis and De'Sean.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

The only way I'll forgive Danny for the selection of Avery Bradley is if he signs Jermaine O'Neal for the MLE.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> The only way I'll forgive Danny for the selection of Avery Bradley is if he signs Jermaine O'Neal for the MLE.


Choose your words carefully, Mr. Butler. He may not even be worth that at this point...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

^
What he said.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The MLE for Five Head O'Neal. Oh boy.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Considering the Celtics blew a 13 point lead for the championship because they couldn't rebound, and Jermaine O'Neal is actually a good rebounder unlike Sheed, I'll take it. Outside of Perk shutting him down I thought his regular season production was exactly what the Celtics could use now.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Considering the Celtics blew a 13 point lead for the championship because they couldn't rebound, and *Jermaine O'Neal is actually a good rebounder unlike Sheed*, I'll take it. Outside of Perk shutting him down I thought his regular season production was exactly what the Celtics could use now.


once again, choose your words carefully Mr. Butler. Just sayin'.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Vet min. would be fine, but the full MLE?

If you want to...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ok, well since you've watched him more than I have, I'm interested to hear your opinion. 

In the regular season he was good for a rebound every 4 minutes. Is there anything that should make me reconsider that number (besides for Perk's domination of him).


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Jermaine O'Neal will be one of those 6 or 7 max players this offseason thanks to his dominant 4 ppg 5 rpg postseason performance. He's a beast.

And like he said, himself, no one can guard Jermaine O'Neal.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah man...considering Sheed being the problem as you posed. Sheed grabbed bout 4-5 rbs in 22 mins with Boston. JO grabbed 6-7 in 30mins with the Heat. That's only a couple boards in 8 minutes difference. 

Besides that point, the numbers can be deceptive. JO can exploit a smaller front-line or once in a blue moon board against a good front-line(when he actually gears up to play like his knees haven't been shotgunned off, much like Sheed). But he's EXTREMELY inconsistent on that end. I'm talking 1-2 rebound games, in a row. Then pop up with a 9-10 board game and back down to 4-5. Basically, if you're looking for a consistent rebounding BIG, JO ain't the dude you looking for.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ok bad idea, haha.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

It was wishful thinking, as now I realize the Celtics have just missed out on any chance of getting a backup C who can improve their rebounding as well as combat the Lakers length.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Have to agree with what most of you said, it doesn't seem like Minnesota has a plan. Cousins will instantly turn the Kings into a gritty team and in two years, depending on some other moves, they could be back in the playoffs. If Evans continues to develop at the same rate he did in his first year and Cousins gets it all together, this has the potential to be a devastating duo you can easily build a team around and a chance to become a special combination. 

Aldrich to OKC makes a lot of sense, in fact you have to applaud Presti for moving up to get the guy he wanted. 

I wasn't a fan of Lawal in the Top 10, but I never expected him to drop that far. At worst, he will be someone you can sub in to bring instant energy, rebounding and toughness, every team needs someone who can provide that.

Willie Warren at #54 is truly baffling, especially in a draft that isn't exactly loaded with talent. I guess his attitude must have been really bad or else I can't imagine why teams wouldn't take a flyer on him late in the first or early in the second. On top of that, you are falling all the way to the end of the second round and then the Clippers select you. Yikes.

Also happy that Da'Sean Butler still got drafted after his unfortunate injury and I actually liked Miami's draft overall.

All in all, I'm very reluctant to hand out grades this time because of the parity and all the trades that took place in the wake of free agency.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I think the NBA in general lost a bit. Bilas was a broken record. He is a big guy who can rebound and block shots but doesn't have great offense. Maybe, we should ban the dunk in high school.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

JNice said:


> Rautins should find a home in the NBA. Dude is a major lights out shooter. Should be able to be as good as Redick or Korver.


Rautins is not a shooter on the level of Redick or Korver and he is not an NBA player. Those guys both had much more complete games. 

Rautins can not put the ball on the floor at the NBA level. He only made 74 shots inside the 3-point line in his entire 4-year college career!!

He's not an NBA player.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The knicks should have looked more to guys who could play defense.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Tom said:


> The knicks should have looked more to guys who could play defense.


Knicks just bought draft rights to jerome Jordan...lol.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Raptors, Spurs, Clips had nice drafts. There are no real losers in this one, but GS made a bad choice


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I'll list the Hawks as losers.

They completely ripped off the Nets trading the 24th pick for the 27th and 31st, only to blow it by selling the 31st. And Pape Sy? I don't know much about the kid, admittedly, but I'm not happy with the way our draft turned out...considering the way it could have gone.

Here's what I would have done, and what the Hawks should have done. Before the draft they said they really wanted a shooter, they could use a wing, and we needed a center (though they weren't entirely excited about a project center). I would have made the trade with the Nets, snatched up Crawford with the 27th pick (shooter), grabbed Hassan Whiteside with the 31st pick (center), and then drafted Stanley Robinson with the 54th pick (wing).

We would have gotten size, athleticism, potential, and filled immediate holes. Instead we made a little extra money...they better have something up their sleeve come free agency.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

GregOden said:


> I'll list the Hawks as losers.
> 
> They completely ripped off the Nets trading the 24th pick for the 27th and 31st, only to blow it by selling the 31st. And Pape Sy? I don't know much about the kid, admittedly, but I'm not happy with the way our draft turned out...considering the way it could have gone.
> 
> ...


Agreed, Hawks really blew it.

They could have gotten Orton + Whiteside which would have filled up their weakness in front court depth.

Then they'd be looking at:
C - Whiteside / Orton
PF - Horford (at his natural position)
SF - Josh Smith, Marvin Williams
SG - Jamal Crawford
PG - Bibby, Teague (with spot minutes as backup SG)

That'd be a dominating defensive front court.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm not sure I like what the Kings have done as much as most people. Their coaching staff is going to have their hands full with Evans, Cousins, Dalembert, and Whiteside on that team. It's a lot of young talent but that locker room could be highly combustible.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lots of people bash the Knicks for their picks, but their goal wasn't to get quality players in this draft. I'll be shocked if the two guys they pioked make their team. Was ticked with the Nets trading away 27 and 31 for 24, but chances of them keeping those 3 picks was slim. I still think Crawford will be a better player than James, but now the Nets have some guys that will really go at it on the defensive end.

I think the Clips should be in the playoffs next year. Its almost impossible to lose with that much talent. Meh on Aldrich, then again he's going into a no pressure type situation. Same with Orton, although his minutes should be hard to come by provided Bass and Anderson are still on the team.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> Ok, well since you've watched him more than I have, I'm interested to hear your opinion.
> 
> In the regular season he was good for a rebound every 4 minutes. Is there anything that should make me reconsider that number (besides for Perk's domination of him).


Didnt the Celts draft cool hand Luke? It wasnt a terrible draft for you guys.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> im warming up slightly to the fact that the hornets turned the 11th and mo petes 6.5 million into brackins and pondexter, mainly because this will give them the chance to sign an MLE player and go into the season with 3 new faces. That flexibility wouldn't have been possible if they held onto petersons contract, so I'm just gonna assume this is the first of moves with a domino effect. Gotta be positive! The two most active teams thunder/portland appear to have won out the night so far, jazz and the celtics really set themselves up to fail imo.


Brackins doesnt get a lot of respect, but his low post game is quite advanced. Guy can score down low.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

So, I understand that some people aren't in love with the draft for the Celtics because they didn't really address the front court issue, but why is everybody considering Avery Bradley a bad pick for Boston? He plays great D and is a combo guard who can hit the 3 consistently. He's a better, bigger version of Eddie House, who was a vital piece of the '08 title team.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't hate the Bradley pick, I'm just annoyed that with three healthy forwards under contract next year that they ignored the 4/5. They have no way of filling out the roster thanks to the owners' going cheap in the last six months. With all the draft picks for sale they could have bought a pick for Brackins or Orton and shored up their front line a little. Even a second rounder to add Pittman, Gallon or Whiteside would have helped.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> I think the Clips should be in the playoffs next year. Its almost impossible to lose with that much talent.


the clippers really don't have much talent.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Kenneth said:


> Agreed, Hawks really blew it.
> 
> They could have gotten Orton + Whiteside which would have filled up their weakness in front court depth.
> 
> ...


lol you don't fill up your weakness at Center w/ a 2nd round pick and Whiteside is very raw. Thats crazy talk


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> the clippers really don't have much talent.


If you are trying to bait me, I didnt bite.

I didnt know the Magic also drafted Stanley Robinson. Could pan out for the Magic, definitely could be a good defender.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> If you are trying to bait me, I didnt bite.


no bait, i just can't make sense of the idea that the clippers have a lot of talent. you aren't the only person who would make that comment, but it's still wrong.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

They arent above average in the NBA but 
Kaman
Griffin
Aminu
E.Gordon
B.Davis
+ A bunch of cap space


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

As a supporter of the Knicks and the Pistons this draft was not very exciting. Monroe should be a pretty decent player in Detroit and I think White's got a chance to help out down the line. The Knicks however are a train wreck. Andy Rautins would have been available as an undrafted free agent, but we take him at 38. I'm not too excited about the Fields pick either. 

I mean christ this whole Walsh/D'Antoni experiment has been a bust.


----------

